
New security flaw detected in Intel hardware - cialu
http://www.dw.com/en/new-security-flaw-detected-in-intel-hardware/a-42122823
======
jagermo
>Although the successful exploitation of the security issue requires physical
proximity, this might not be as difficult for skilled attackers to organize as
you might think. Sintonen lays out one probable scenario, using techniques
common to cyber criminals and red teamers alike.

>“Attackers have identified and located a target they wish to exploit. They
approach the target in a public place – an airport, a café or a hotel lobby –
and engage in an ‘evil maid’ scenario. Essentially, one attacker distracts the
mark, while the other briefly gains access to his or her laptop. The attack
doesn’t require a lot of time – the whole operation can take well under a
minute to complete,” Sintonen says.

